# INFOS VIRTUALISATION



## samsamabou (4 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour, bonsoir à toutes et à tous.

En ce moment je cherche un logiciel de virtualisation pour mon mac qui fera tourner windows 10.

Pour des besoins logiciels, j'ai besoin d'au minimum de direct x 11. Pour Parallel Desktop, c'est fichu donc puisque depuis 2012, la question a été posé et le CM forum en parle avec les devs.

Mais en ce qui concerne Fusion, ce n'est pas très clair, je n'arrive pas à savoir s'il est supporté ou non. 

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## samsamabou (5 Juillet 2016)

J'ai ma réponse : https://communities.vmware.com/thread/537714?start=0&tstart=0

Direct X 11 non supporté avant au moins 3 ans sur les soft de virtualisation, sujet à fermer.


----------

